# The Human Bakery



## Johnny Thunder

Interesting choice of material for these "props"!

http://bangkokdaytours.com/QuirkyThailand/Human-Bread.html


----------



## Spooky1

Those are down right creepy. Before I openned the link, I was thinking it was going to be about Hotpockets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

EEEWWWWWW!

Pretty impressively realistic.


----------



## scareme

I would love to be able to buy bread like that. Maybe just some finger buns.


----------



## billman

*Body parts sculpted from bread..*

Found this...sick and amazing:
from:
http://www.westernobserver.com/cereal-killers-edible-body-parts/














I would love to make an autopsy table with all the recipes we have. Laid out as a full body. With meat hands, thorax cake, etc.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Very cool... But I'm a little confused as to how that is bread?
Still very gruesome and tasty looking! lol
.


----------



## debbie5

Nice to see a baker who I am SO SURE is a virgin.

#2: why are there only light skinned body parts? is the baker racist ? LOL

#3. I think we need a definition of "bread". This is NOT bread...not bread dough of any sort.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I wonder if you can eat it?
Pull the top off a head and add in a nice spinach dip and viola!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

He probably used bread or cake as a basis, and then used fondant to sculpt the features.


----------



## billman

Apparently it is bread and glazes. Here's more info:

Since 2006 Thai artist Kittiwat Unarrom (whose family also runs a bakery) has used dough as his medium to sculpt gruesome renditions of hand, feet, heads, torsos and other body parts. The results are unnervingly realistic with eyes, lips and other details constructed out of cashews, raisins and the like. A lack of hair and blood-like glazes make the work all the more creepy. Sold at his family's bakery in Ratchaburi, Thailand, he displays the parts wrapped like food in plastic and hung from meat hooks. Apparently, the art is in fact edible and tastes like regular bread.

"When people see the bread, they don't want to eat it. But when they taste it, it's just normal bread. The lesson is 'don't judge just by outer appearances.'"


----------



## sharpobject

I imagine it gets more interesting looking when it gets moldy too...


----------



## scarymovie

Wow that does not look like bread it looks like latex... That sure will be cool at a Halloween party! I wonder if it tastes good! Is the head meat or bread?


----------



## The Watcher

This guy sure has some skills! I like the look on the kids in the bakery. It is like they are use to body parts. What a neighborhood.


----------



## Creep Cringle

Do you think he can deliver? Does anyone know how he does it or can they copy it? Would love to have a head or something next to a suckling pig for Halloween diner!


----------



## randomr8

*Wrongness quotient sooo high*

The creeep out factor on this like is very high. I need bleach.

thai-bakery-sells-gruesome-human-body-part-bread-sculptures/


----------



## RoxyBlue

That baker should be making props for a living.


----------



## debbie5

He could be a millionaire making obscene bread in the US. Imagine taking THAT "submarine sandwich" to work....!

I still don't understand how this can be bread-bread. Bread-bread puffs up when baking and the features should lose some definition. Unless this is one crusty loaf of head... or feet, or hands...


----------



## beelce

Crazy that we are all so creeped out by this..............


----------



## Mattimus

*Night of the Living Bread*

I wish there was a how to or recipe for the following:

http://www.incrediblethings.com/art-design/unbelievably-realistic-zombie-bread/

Unfortunately, I believe it is nothing but hard work and artistic talent.


----------



## Hairazor

Uhhhhhhhhh, hahaha? They are amazing but not sure you could convince me to eat any of it!


----------



## Drago

If only they were cup cakes, could hand them out for Halloween......


----------

